# A truly offroad double stroller?



## LittleLlama (Feb 27, 2006)

Sorry, I don't mean to flood this forum, but I've been away from MDC for a while and I'm just.....







: I'm not even sure this is the best place for this!

So what stroller WOULD you suggest for an "offroad" trip? I've got a 3yo and a 1yo. We wouldn't be doing any serious rock traversing, but it would definately not be a smooth road. Both kids would have helmets... though I expect they're more likely to bump each other's heads than anything else









Probably something that can have a harness attached so it can also be pulled would be ideal.

TIA!!


----------



## LilMamiBella (Nov 13, 2002)

So what stroller WOULD you suggest for an "offroad" trip?

how about a Bob stroller or Mountain buggy? You can see both here: http://www.letsgostrolling.com/all-t...strollers.html


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMamiBella* 

how about a Bob stroller or Mountain buggy? You can see both here: http://www.letsgostrolling.com/all-t...strollers.html

Those would be my top two picks.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Mountain Buggy, definitely. We LOVED ours. It was spectaculawesome. We took that hiking all the time, on muddy/rocky trails, to the beach etc.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

I've taken my Bob on some very bumpy hiking trails.


----------



## LittleLlama (Feb 27, 2006)

OMG! I'm drooling! I'm so glad I asked!

So did you end up pushing or is there a pull "mode"?


----------



## minimunklemama (Nov 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
Mountain Buggy, definitely. We LOVED ours. It was spectaculawesome. We took that hiking all the time, on muddy/rocky trails, to the beach etc.

we love ours too.It goes through snow and sand like it is on smooth asphalt








Also when I run with ours and I go over tree roots and curbs,the babes barely bat an eyelash


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *minimunklemama* 
we love ours too.It goes through snow and sand like it is on smooth asphalt








Also when I run with ours and I go over tree roots and curbs,the babes barely bat an eyelash









Ahhh, yes, those air shock absorbers...I cried for a week when we sold ours and can't wait to get anther


----------



## Adventuredad (Apr 23, 2008)

I LOVE my Mountain Buggy Double. I can't say enough good things about it. We had a single before and have had a double now for almost three years. I handles everything. Deep snow, gravel, beaches, deep water, etc.

It's only about 3 inches wider than a regular stroller so it fits though all doors and folds almost flat in the car. I use it on buses and subways here and don't even have to fold it.

I go running with both my kids in it and it still handles very nicely. I like adventures with the kids and have tested the stroller under tough conditions. You might enjoy these two inspirational (or scary?) photos of MBUD in snow.

Best of luck whatever you choose.


----------

